# Retired RCAF Colours to be entrusted to guardianship of the Toronto Maple Leafs



## dangerboy (10 Feb 2018)

Maybe I am old fashion but I don't think the Air Canada Centre is an appropriate place to display retired Colours. They are sacred objects.

News Article

The retired Colours will be entrusted to the guardianship of the Toronto Maple Leafs hockey team on February 10, 2018, at the Air Canada Centre More info in link: https://ml-fd.caf-fac.ca/en/2018/02/10158


----------



## Piece of Cake (10 Feb 2018)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Maybe I am old fashion but I don't think the Air Canada Centre is an appropriate place to display retired Colours. They are sacred objects.
> 
> News Article
> 
> The retired Colours will be entrusted to the guardianship of the Toronto Maple Leafs hockey team on February 10, 2018, at the Air Canada Centre More info in link: https://ml-fd.caf-fac.ca/en/2018/02/10158



If they guard the Colours like how they play, the Colours will be lost.


----------



## kratz (10 Feb 2018)

Reading the news release, the ACC is only performing a "guardian" role of the colours.
The wording implies the Crown retains ownership. Leading me to think, if a situation should
ever arrive, the colours can be recovered and relocated to another place.

Too often we comment that public support is "an inch deep and a mile wide".
What better way to connect our military heritage with Canadians, on a regular and open basis?
With weekly participation in churches dropping, laying up colours there, as tradition continues to
segregate our military symbols from the public.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Feb 2018)

You are absolutely right, Kratz.

A good example of this is the Ship's bell  of HMCS MONTREAL. After the first ship of the name was decommissioned after the war, it was entrusted to the City of Montreal and proudly displayed at the chalet in the middle of Mount-Royal park. When the new MONTREAL commissioned, we (HMCS DONNACONA, in Montreal) recovered it for the newer vessel. The City did not make any fuss and it is now back at sea on the current vessel of the name.


----------



## Remius (10 Feb 2018)

Intersting venue.  My first impression being Army was  :tsktsk: but actually that venue is actually pretty appropriate given the RCAF history with hockey.


----------



## Remius (10 Feb 2018)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You are absolutely right, Kratz.
> 
> A good example of this is the Ship's bell  of HMCS MONTREAL. After the first ship of the name was decommissioned after the war, it was entrusted to the City of Montreal and proudly displayed at the chalet in the middle of Mount-Royal park. When the new MONTREAL commissioned, we (HMCS DONNACONA, in Montreal) recovered it for the newer vessel. The City did not make any fuss and it is now back at sea on the current vessel of the name.




Different traditions.  Once colours are laid up or retired They don’t get used again. They really should remain where they are laid up permanently or until they disentegrate over time. The city of Ottawa has colours layer up in their main hall. So not always in a church.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Feb 2018)

I understand the tradition is different for colours, Remius, I was just supporting the idea that there is nothing wrong with entrusting them (in a way that permits repatriation at the relevant unit's discretion) to an organization that will display it in public while providing the proper treatment it deserves.


----------



## kratz (10 Feb 2018)

I understand colours should normally not be moved once they are laid up, IAW tradition.
Thank you for mentioning another public space (City Hall). 

Sadly, with modern technology, citizens are becoming disconnected from most public services
like city hall or the library.

In the past 15 years, we've witnessed a wholesale reinvestment in arenas, forums and venues 
across North America. If the government is going to experiment with laying up colours in such a 
public place, at least they are doing it in a wise manner.


----------



## Remius (11 Feb 2018)

https://army.ca/forums/threads/34691/post-271313.html#msg271313


Some previous discussion but likely relevant.


Another non church location is Rideau Hall where they keep the Can Guards colours.  The exception there is if they are still serviceable and if ever they brought the Can Guards back they would be able to use them again. So my previous statement was not entirely correct.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (11 Feb 2018)

Most people probably don't know or don't care about what Colours are and what they mean.

Additionally, you say access to library's and city halls are on the downslope, well you could also argue that having them in the ACC is further isolating it from the population; considering how expensive it is just to get into the ACC on most days....


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Feb 2018)

Would they be not better served by having them at the RCAF Museum in Trenton?


----------



## Remius (11 Feb 2018)

LunchMeat said:
			
		

> Most people probably don't know or don't care about what Colours are and what they mean.
> 
> Additionally, you say access to library's and city halls are on the downslope, well you could also argue that having them in the ACC is further isolating it from the population; considering how expensive it is just to get into the ACC on most days....




To be honest Ottawa’s city hall is always busy and accessible.  With all the event there, mayor’s breakfasts, festivals etc.  I doubt people bat an eye but the colours are there and visible.


----------



## Journeyman (11 Feb 2018)

Why the Leafs and not the (RCAF logo-friendly) Winnipeg Jets?


----------

